# Ice Out/Early Spring Musky Tactics...



## crittergitter

What are your tactics or go to presentations for early season cold water muskies? Do you cast or slow troll? Do you downsize baits or use your typical summer time baits?

I haven't had much success this time of year. I have tried rattle baits, jigs, blade baits, swim baits and spinnerbaits. I would guess that I probably fish to fast and need to slow my presentation. Have you had success this time of year? What is your approach to this time of year?


----------



## Legend killer

Depends. Cast gliders ranging from slow Manta's to erratic phantoms. Troll right next to shore very shallow with rattle baits or small crankbaits utilizing planer boards to get away from the boat if need be. You can catch fish with just your leader in the water. They may be deeper depending on the weather. All depends on numerous factors.


----------



## TClark

Watched a video yesterday and they were slamming them on large suckers on a slip float.
They used a 3 treble hooks leader. One in the lips, one dorsal fin and one in the side below lateral line.

Amazingly, they hooked all of them in the corner of the mouth and released them.


----------



## Lucy of Alum Creek

I may be of some use here, critter. I learned years ago that I wasn't fishing lipless baits fast enough. It was only when I held the rod tip in the water and burned them that I started having success.
I usually start the year out twitching medium, flat sided baits, then they start chasing a suick or Bobbie as the water warms. 50 degrees is the magic number for lipless baits although I caught one on a lipless at 38 degrees. 
F18's are an excellent choice for a good spring trolling bait.


----------



## Snakecharmer

In the spring I like casting shorelines, dam faces with F18's, Husky Jerks or smaller bucktails such as Mepps #5's, Musky Killers Buchertail 500's.


----------



## Roscoe

I like to use a 1/2oz. White spinnerbait with White Blade a lot in Spring. The water is usually stained and I think they see White better than other colors. Work it shallow or deep and around laydowns, flats, etc. But it all depends on the temp. and where they are. So you gotta be flexible.Good Luck.





Roscoe


----------



## dmgonfishin55

Rattle traps, gliders, phantoms are my favorite, and some husky jerks or the like.


----------



## crestliner TS

6 inch jerk baits, sipnnerbaits, mepps #5, giant slug go


----------



## undertaker

Mepps #5 work well for me


----------



## Capt. Crude

Fished on Monday, and caught two nice pike (25-27"), not big. But I was throwing a 3/8 oz. spinnerbait. I slow rolled the bait for an hour, no fish. As soon as I started speeding my retrieve (waking the surface), I caught the two and missed a hit and saw a follower. I was surprised to see them so aggressive this early.


----------



## Earthworms

Casting a Little ***** will put muskies in the boat, I like the white ones best.


----------



## polebender

I don't target muskies, but in the last couple of years I've been catching them in the early spring on chatterbaits while bass fishing. They always seem to be in or around trees! They seem to love them! I caught 8 last year on them and had numerous others on or follow it to the boat. I fished Clearfork last Sunday and caught one about 30" fishing lay downs.


----------



## monte39

Early in the season I'll throw rattle traps, suicks, sledges, glide baits and little bucktails like musky killers and baby girls.


----------

